# What does your name mean in the urban dictonary?



## tsantsa (Dec 4, 2015)

this is mine





www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

moko
Mexican Slang for booger.
Hey, wipe your nose, you've got a moko. 

LOL it's not even spelled that way in spanish....


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 4, 2015)

The top definition actually talks about it being the feminine version of Daniel, but my favourite bit is partway through definition 3:



> a danielle is a girl whos really short.



They're not wrong.


----------



## redblueberry1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Marissa 
(Muh-rih-suh)N.- A little cute girl with big eyes and a big heart that everyone loves.
Aw that marissa is so cute.

Lol. This is the third definition. I like this more than the other two. The first was one was too long, and the second one was vulgar. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Cailey (Dec 4, 2015)

oh shucksss ( ?⌄? ू )✧


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2015)

well aight I'll post it again

View attachment 157692


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 4, 2015)

Wtf, the website is blocked x_x


----------



## teto (Dec 4, 2015)

It says:

Eloise is amazing, but very crazy at the same time. slightly on the blondie side but she is wicked. even though she can be a control freak. we all love her. loves singing songs from the musicals. outloud, in every possible place.
OMG she is so totally doing an Eloise!


Well they got the music part spot on sooo...


----------



## derezzed (Dec 4, 2015)

This isn't the top definition for Anton, but it's my personal favorite-





I wonder any of the name definitions in UrbanDictionary are negative.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2015)

"a hot sexy girl, usually with brunette or blonde hair, but with blue eyes, has the best personality around, wont take anybodies crap, but she is easy to fall in love with, and hard to fall out of love with, usually wears her heart on her sleeve, will do anything for her friends, very natural but dresses up when she feels its necessary. Usually lives life with no regrets, or live laugh love is another motto."
I love it lmao


----------



## alesha (Dec 4, 2015)

Alesha is sometimes quiet around people she does not know, but once you get to know her she is the funnest person to be around. She is very athletic and loves to explore. Her long beautiful hair and face make boys fall at her feet. Alesha's doesnt fall for guys easily but once she does she never wants to let you go. Alesha's is funny, athletic, beautiful, smart, amazing runner, is a great friend and keeps her promises. Her eyes change colour deppending on the light and her mood. She loves food but never gets fat. Alesha's can sometimes be upset and then a minute later can be the happiest person in the world
The most accurate definition in the world!!!!! Okay.... except from amazing runner.....,


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

Yay it's made!



Spoiler: First Definition











I also looked for one with more thumbs downs than ups and I just laughed hysterically.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yay it's made!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur such a n00b lol
i submitted that for a reason (':
(jk but that's pretty funny)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 4, 2015)

Ayee this was posted on my birthday


----------



## Hatori (Dec 4, 2015)

Top definition -- not very informative;;






I don't really know what to say to that one


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh man edited pffff-

TOP DEFINITION    
alexandra 
One of the best friends you could ever meet. Sometimes quiet and patient but when she's around a group shes wild and fun. She is always there to listen to you and give you a hug if you need one. She is willing to try anything and is very athletic. She can talk for hours or just have no idea what's going on. She is an overall great person to be around.
Megan-who's that girl over there? 
Zach-I dont know but she's really hot! 
Zach-I think her name is Alexandra. 
Megan-Yeah she looks like an Alexandra

Also I don't really know how I feel about this haha. Also my nickname (which I go by since young) I really prefer this one lol-

TOP DEFINITION    
Sasha
She's the coolest girl you'll ever meet. She's fun to be around and is always there to help you when you need it. She's sexy and is confident about herself. She's shy and loud all at the same time. She's always hanging out with her friends. She's seen a million movies and read a million books. She's caring and passionette. She's afraid of what will happen if she spills her secrets, yet she's willing to do it. Its all because she's in love with a really cool guy (who just happens to be one of her really good friends) Sadly, he just hasn't noticed so he doesn't know it yet.
Sasha loves him, yet he has no clue.

I mean I know my fictional crush doesn't know I love him xD


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 4, 2015)

I looked it up but hell no that I'm gonna quote that first one here, I'll get banned for sure. These are the other definitions urban gives me that do not require me to censore the whole definition: 

*)A gallon-sized jug of water that is carried and consumed by one individual over a period of time not to exceed two days.
*)A type of shoe construction popular during the 17th century. They were tougher than most common ones because not only were the points of the shoe nails dummied to provide tighter grip, but a unique, more water-resistant glue was used.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 4, 2015)

> Steph
> Irish slang word, used mainly in Longford, to describe a girl as beautiful as she is elusive, that will have her victim distracted to the point of writing poetry for her.
> Can also be used as a verb.
> Guy #1: Hey man, you gotta forget that Steph, she's got you well messed up.
> Guy #2: I wish I could but I'm totally Stephed.



I'll take it


----------



## cIementine (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 4, 2015)

"A girl who is more like a goddess. Nobody is better at anything than this girl!! Cannot be beat at life in general. Beautiful, modest (ahem), tall, skinny, model like material."

I'm ok with this.


----------



## Locket (Dec 4, 2015)

"Quirky, unlike any other woman that you will ever meet. She doesn't play games and she is more straight forward and honest than most women in your life. 
She will give and give and give until there is nothing left and she will walk away smiling because she knows that she made you happy. She is spontaneous, seductively beautiful in the most natural way.

The moment that you let her go, she will wish that you didn't because she will be the only woman in your life that will ever make sense of it all. She is perfectly imperfect. Stubborn, beautiful, intellectually attuned, and passionate about changing the way that we see things.

She is a man's last love because any woman after that will never compare. If you find yourself with this woman, treat her with respect, love her til the end, and God don't let go of her because is the greatest best friend and lover that you will ever find.
Man I can't believe you let go of her. She was a real Summer...did you at least get her number?

That girl had a great personality...a lot like a Summer"

Summer is my name.


----------



## jiny (Dec 4, 2015)

> A very beautiful, nice and caring young lady. Loved by lots of people but hate for her looks. She is a great friend to all and forgives easily. She is very considerate and has a lot of empathy and never lies. Not a backstabber unless it's completely necessary, and stands by her friends until the very end. She has perfect smooth skin with nice chubby cheeks.
> _Oh look it's that Ella girl, eww *thinks; I'm actually really jealous of her*_



I guess this is good?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 4, 2015)

Honest, this is what it says: Bill-one who which is drop dead sexy, has a massive...(hmm... I'll have to paraphrase), is well endowed and will punch anyone out who pisses him off. Also Bill has ill skills in everything. Most people know him as a balla.

Does anybody know what "balla" means?


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 4, 2015)

CrossAnimal said:


> Honest, this is what it says: Bill-one who which is drop dead sexy, has a massive...(hmm... I'll have to paraphrase), is well endowed and will punch anyone out who pisses him off. Also Bill has ill skills in everything. Most people know him as a balla.
> 
> Does anybody know what "balla" means?






			
				Balla said:
			
		

> 1.a pimp
> 2.some one who is good at sports


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 4, 2015)

these are my favorites:

3. lei
a closet homosexual who enjoys fashion shows and eating man meat. very insecure about themselves.
i put on a front by being married, but i really like sausage in my diet! i'm just like lei!


6. Lei
a crazy justin bieber stalker who doesnt have anyone else in her life but her laptop
lei is a woman engaged to justin bieber


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 4, 2015)

I didn't realize they had names in there. It sure is silly. The top one for my name says:
A very talkative and social person with an amazing personality.she is very pretty and likes to hangout with the boys although isn't one of them. she is a great friend and very easy to talk to. someone who is often misunderstood.

Most of the others are inappropriate.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 4, 2015)

My name is Anthony, and this is what comes up.

"Sexy,Cute and all round smooth talker. 

Anthony has been mentioned as one hunk of a Sex God. 

Due to this increasingly used term for anyone being good in bed, it has made its self known within the streets! 
Bird: Holy Hell, That was just one Anthony experience! 

Dude: Oh i do my best "

SMH... There's something wrong with that site. -_-


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 4, 2015)

Kathryn:

"Quiet, but crazy, a little bit spaztic, and a whole lot of amazing."
I feel personally insulted lmao, that sounds like a "lol so random XD" 7th grader or something.

"The least common spelling of the name,but also the most logical one."
.... very good.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 4, 2015)

UM...WTF


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 4, 2015)

-------------------------------------------
lol
I guess this is true


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 4, 2015)

> A very beautiful girl. She isn't short neither tall. She's not fat and not to skinny . She's very smart and funny. She has a good sense of humor and a good taste of music . She's the best friend that someone could ever have , even from a big distance. It's always a pleasure to talk to her and she always knows the right things to say . She doesn't only have an amazing ass but also an amazing personality. She's very talented and is good in everything she does. She likes football. Everything she wears looks good on her and she has a really good taste for fashion. Summarized : She's smart , beautiful , sweet , talented and a really good friend , so if you meet this person then don't let her go because you'll regret it. People always say that perfection doesn't exist but she comes really close to it.
> 
> _Man 1 : She's so smart and beautiful , she's perfect.
> 
> Man 2 : Of course , she's Charlotte. _


kudos to my real name ^^


----------



## Megan. (Dec 4, 2015)

The most incredible friend anyone could ever have. She is incredibly beautiful both inside and out, even if she can't see it. She is absolutely hilarious, and extremely intelligent. She will be there for you no matter what, and gives you more than you deserve. She makes you realize all the good in life. She is your Sunshine.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Dec 4, 2015)

"A boy who is manly while sensitive at the same time who likes to make jokes and has many friends, He often just likes to relax and listen to music while talking to friends, he is very sporty and likes to play many sports but cant stand just sitting there watching them, he is often out doing things with friends and is very helpful when you are in need of assistence, they like to be alone sometimes to think and dress better then most others."

Minus the manliness, the many friends, the sports, the doing things, and the dressing well, this is pretty spot on.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 4, 2015)

Mine means, hot saucy mama!










 ahaha just kidding, I'm too lazy to search it up hopefully it's not something bad...


----------



## riummi (Dec 5, 2015)

It says:
a special crazy girl who is a brown haired fire ball who can be shy at times and is drop dead beautiful she is fun and can be a flirt but guys stare but cant get the guts to talk to her she loves music she has big brown eyes that sparkle when she talkes she has a odd but hot clothing style she is very unique and amazingly talented she dreams of being better which is hard to imagine for her she is loyal and truly a fun person she has unique food taste and likes all sorts of music she has a ghetto ass and big boobs she has a tall nice shape and wavy/curly hair.

It turns all wrong after the "likes all sorts of music" LOL


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 5, 2015)

Merve
Beautiful Girl, usually with turkish origins. Merve is lovely and the nicest girl ever but can be a hot chick too. Has the hottest lips and angelic smile and her body is damn fine.

Lol I guess hahaha


----------



## oreo (Dec 5, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Dec 5, 2015)

The top definition of Paige is "a very outgoing but shy girl. she is always fun to be around and can always make you laugh. tends to be very athletic but cute and girly at the same time. she always has the cutest clothes no matter what. She is easy to love, and has a great personality and will talk to anybody. she is definitely one of the greatest people alive."

I dont know how accurate that is. I try to buy cute clothes and I'm nice to everyone unless they give me  a reason not to be.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 5, 2015)

A charismastic, charming, handsome, respectful and chivalrous gentleman of high upbringing. A 'Prince Charming' so to speak in many aspects.

Definitely me. I didn't just post that, I'm just amazing like that, I swear.


----------



## r a t (Dec 5, 2015)

"Rose

The most beautiful girl ever. A rose has the face of an angel and when you see her eyes light up when she smiles, you can't help but smile back. She is hilarious, and loves pulling pranks.

Guy #1: Man, I gotta get me a Rose...
Guy #2: Yeah, I got me some Rose and I love her"

erm no


----------



## alesha (Dec 5, 2015)

When younotice they're a girl/boy :'D


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have quite a rare name, so, unsurprisingly, there is no definition for it yet.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cara

Fine as hell, got curves in all the right places and from a 1 to 10 is a certified 20. (Usher took that from me, dont get it twisted)
Alicia Keys is my wife, but she sure as hell aint no C-A-R-A.

by Julian July 04, 2004

Damn, who knew Urban Dictionary would give me a self esteem boost


----------



## boujee (Dec 5, 2015)

Emerald


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 5, 2015)

lucy
A crazy out of this world scheme that usually backfires! Inspired by Lucille Ball's crazy antics or schemes on "I Love Lucy."
My sister pulled me into a lucy, when she tricked her husband into going with us. 

Wha- lmao I have never heard of this before. xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I have quite a rare name, so, unsurprisingly, there is no definition for it yet.



Now is your chance to make one! You are in control of the name _________ future in urban dictionary.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 5, 2015)

too lazy to copy it in but it says that olivers are cats that are rly cute and has orsnge fur or something lmao


----------



## Javocado (Dec 5, 2015)

Javier:
the best man you will ever meet. nice and attractive. tall and handsome. the greatest sex you will ever have. usually a Mexican devoted to work.

"oh. what a javier."


----------



## Bowie (Dec 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Now is your chance to make one! You are in control of the name _________ future in urban dictionary.



Should I just put "buy David Bowie's new single on iTunes" and leave it at that?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Should I just put "buy David Bowie's new single on iTunes" and leave it at that?



David Bowie would be proud.


----------



## granolabear (Dec 5, 2015)

I.... am a cupcake wh*re? Idk what that even means lol


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine said:

"A feisty, intelligent young woman. Someone who knows what she wants and works hard to get it. Is also known to be: extremely fun-loving, loyal, quick-witted, and sarcastic, but will stand by your side at all times".

What creeps me out is that this is literally how I am.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 5, 2015)

The name of an incredibly beautiful girl that is good in school, is athletic, has an amazing body, can get a guy drooling over her in seconds. 

 Sooooo NOT true!


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

TOP DEFINITION    
olivia 
A beautiful wonderful hearted girl. 
Wonderful to talk to . Always there for someone, great person. Absolutely FUN.
That girl Olivia is awesome.
by J.A,L.M.S.C January 06, 2008


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

This wasn't the top definition, the top one was too vulgar for my liking :'D

this is semi-correct, I guess.

A "Noa" is an Israeli girl who is originally from America. A Noa is a girl who is smart and knowledgeable. She gets along well with everyone and people love her. When people see her they tend to look at her for her beauty is breathtaking.

Noa means "from love" in Japanese, and is a popular Hawaiian name meaning Free/Freedom.
Aliza: "I met beautiful israeli girl names Noa yesterday" 
Yaeli: "Shes not Israeli, shes American" 
Yeea: "Shes both" 
Ilan: "I met her too, she seemed very smart"


----------

